# Looking for help with fuel line



## Sicilian Sweetie (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi there. I have two of my father's Ford 9N tractors. I used to ride on them as a little girl. I have had a few men work on one of them to try to get it running. (Neither work) Currently, I need a fuel line because one of the guys walked off with my original. He said it was too old and dirty to use. Does anyone know if I can purchase an original fuel line somewhere? This is all new to me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Steiner has 8N parts as do many others. 

https://www.steinertractor.com/FDS485-Fuel-Line-Assembly


----------



## Sicilian Sweetie (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Yesterday's Tractors also has most any part you may need....
I have ordered from both companies..................


----------

